# wlans_rt28600="wlan0"



## ccc (May 6, 2010)

hi

I've freeBSD 7.3-RELEASE installed on my notebook EEEPC 1000H from Asus, but I have the following problem:
	
	



```
# kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   23 0xc0400000 a2208c   kernel
 2    2 0xc0e23000 29b98    linux.ko
 3    2 0xc0e4d000 4a64c    sound.ko
 4    1 0xc0e98000 1aa38    snd_hda.ko
 5    1 0xc0eb3000 1a290    rt2860.ko
 6    1 0xc0ece000 6a500    acpi.ko
 7    1 0xc59f9000 7000     linprocfs.ko
 8    1 0xc5a03000 b000     ntfs.ko
 9    1 0xc5e32000 9000     i915.ko
10    1 0xc5e3b000 14000    drm.ko

# ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev rt28600
[color="Red"][B]ifconfig: SIOCIFCREATE2: Invalid argument[/B][/color]
```

Even if I try to add
	
	



```
wlans_rt28600="wlan0"
```
 to /etc/rc.conf, after restart I'm getting rt28600 instead of wlan0 in ifconfig.
Why my freeBSD 7.3 seems to ignore *wlans_rt28600="wlan0"* entry?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 6, 2010)

I think you're applying FreeBSD 8 syntax. See http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7010 for examples for FreeBSD 7.


----------



## ccc (May 9, 2010)

Yep,
	
	



```
wlans_rt28600="wlan0"
```
 it's freeBSD 8 syntax.


----------

